# [SOLVED] What a hell is 4D



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

How does it look like?
What programs are used to make it?
Can you show me some examples? and so on..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: What a hell is 4D*

What do you mean by 4D? The 4th dimension concept or a program called '4D something' like Cinema 4D, 4D Ultrasound, etc?


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: What a hell is 4D*

Read my post more carefully, my friend, and you will find out ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: What a hell is 4D*

I've read your 3 lines very carefully and, unless I'm missing something, I still can't see what you mean by 4D. More details please.

If you're asking "what does 4D look like and what programs are used to create it?" then you'll have to give us a clue about what you mean by 4D. It's not a term generally used in multimedia.

Searching for 4D on google gives a few results that could be related to what you're looking for

*4th Dimension*


> There are three conventional spatial dimensions: length (or depth), width, and height, often expressed as x, y and z. x and y axes appear on a plane Cartesian graph and z is found in functions such as a "z-buffer" in computer graphics, for processing "depth" in imagery. The fourth dimension is often identified with time, and as such is used to explain space-time in Einstein's theories of special relativity and general relativity. When a reference is used to four-dimensional co-ordinates, it is likely that what is referred to is the three spatial dimensions plus a time-line. If four (or more) spatial dimensions are referred to, this should be stated at the outset, to avoid confusion with the more common notion that time is the Einsteinian fourth dimension.


*4D Image Analysis*


> The project aims more specifically at providing an integral approach to the quantitative analysis of movement and motion in {x,y,z,t}-recordings of the microscopic world. Whereas the study of 2D and 3D digital images has been very fruitful, in the study of 4D-phenomena many research questions are still fully open. 4D-images analysis is an important next step, because it adheres to the dimensionality of what is the physical reality. In contrast, 2D and 3D-analysis of microscope images are 'only' reductions of the real world by projection or the time fixation.


This is a 4D ultrasound image









And this is a Cinema 4D image


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: What a hell is 4D*

Oh, wait a minute. I think I've got it :laugh: 

Do you mean the title of this forum?

*Graphic Design, Digital Imaging, and Multimedia - Working in two, three, and four dimensions*

Whoever came up with that title owes me 20 minutes I've wasted researching your question. :tongue: :grin: 

If this is what you're referring to, I'm sorry I have no idea what it means. I hadn't even noticed it until now.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: What a hell is 4D*

i reckon that the 4th dimension in graphics would be animation. there are a lot of programs that can do this and my avatar would be 1 example.
or maybe i'm missing the point as well?


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: What a hell is 4D*

*koala*
yeah, it is the title))
also i heard about someone making a 4D movie or something like that.
But thatnks for your research =)

*freddyhard*
thanks


----------

